# Martin Bucer



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2005)

Martin Bucer, German Reformer, was born on November 11, 1491 and died on February 28, 1551. 

Although he was an important Reformer, I gather that no collected edition of his works has ever been published. In particular, I would like to get my hands on a copy of an English translation, if possible, of _De Regno Christi_, of which I have heard good things.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2005)

Just checking - does anyone know where to find a copy of Bucer's _De Regno Christi_?


----------



## crhoades (Nov 28, 2005)

It was published in the Library of Christian Classics (think Calvin's McNeill Institutes) in the Melanchthon and Bucer volume.

Abebooks results - lowest price - 22 bucks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2005)

Excellent -- thanks Chris!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 7, 2007)

crhoades said:


> It was published in the Library of Christian Classics (think Calvin's McNeill Institutes) in the Melanchthon and Bucer volume.
> 
> Abebooks results - lowest price - 22 bucks



I found a copy for $9.00 at Tom Folio.


----------



## Philip A (Feb 7, 2007)

I went the expensive route and got me a brand new copy from Amazon.

I also have the bio on Bucer by Greschat: _Martin Bucer: A Reformer and His Times_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

Martin Bucer died on February 28, 1551.


----------

